# What kind of animal scat is this?



## grandpawrichard (Aug 9, 2012)

What kind of animal scat is this?
































Did that scat come from this big boy?











Dick


----------



## donald-f (Aug 9, 2012)

Looks like horse!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2012)

I dunno, but then again, I don't know crap  . . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 9, 2012)

No it is not Elk crap.  Looks like horse crap to me.

This is a North Carolina Elk and a photo of his crap as well.


----------



## deersled (Aug 9, 2012)

I would say elephant.


----------



## grandpawrichard (Aug 9, 2012)

deersled said:


> I would say elephant.








Dick


----------



## Randy (Aug 9, 2012)

who gives a crap...........lol


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, my initial thought was elephant dung but I didn't know that you lived at the zoo !!!!


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Aug 10, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> No it is not Elk crap.  Looks like horse crap to me.
> 
> This is a North Carolina Elk and a photo of his crap as well.



Was that in Cherokee or Cataloochee? I haven't seen a big Bull yet without a tracking collar...


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Aug 10, 2012)

Grass poop!!!!????


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 10, 2012)

Camel!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 13, 2012)

NCMTNHunter said:


> Was that in Cherokee or Cataloochee? I haven't seen a big Bull yet without a tracking collar...



This one was in Cataloochie.  It was a really nice 7 X 7.  I have driven back into Cataloochie about three times now and it offers some beautiful landscape along with elk, whitetails, bears, turkeys, etc.  Trips early in the morning or late afternoons really show off the various types of wildlife in that area.  

I know that NCHillbilly lives very close to Cataloochee.  What area of North Carolina do you live?


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Aug 13, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> This one was in Cataloochie.  It was a really nice 7 X 7.  I have driven back into Cataloochie about three times now and it offers some beautiful landscape along with elk, whitetails, bears, turkeys, etc.  Trips early in the morning or late afternoons really show off the various types of wildlife in that area.
> 
> I know that NCHillbilly lives very close to Cataloochee.  What area of North Carolina do you live?



I live about 45 Minutes SW of Cataloochee.  I haven't rode in there in a couple years but last time I was there they all had collars.  A guy I work with has picture of a nice 5 x 5 about 10 minutes from my house.  Cool to see the ones without collars.


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 13, 2012)

im gonna say cow, and somebody disturbed it.


----------



## johnweaver (Aug 28, 2012)

Elephant


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks like horse to me..


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 28, 2012)

Common road apple!


----------



## BowHard (Aug 30, 2012)

I love cataloochee its very beautiful up in those areas.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 30, 2012)

so would that be an invasive species, anyone want to help drag him out


----------



## devin25gun (Aug 30, 2012)

horse


----------



## bowhntr (Sep 3, 2012)

Aint no cow crap I've ever seen ! Thems horse apples !!!


----------



## FredBearYooper (Sep 3, 2012)

Horse..Work on Mackinac Island for 5 years..I know horse crap very well


----------



## bowhntr (Sep 3, 2012)

Or maybe thats Sasqautch !!!


----------



## donnie mac (Sep 6, 2012)

horse


----------

